# Drils to stop leaving putts short



## janmolby (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone got any advice or drills to help me stop leaving putts short, so often today I got the line right but kept leaving them short.

And no smart answers like hit it harder, I know that but I just can't convince myself to do it


----------



## chris661 (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone got any advice or drills to help me stop leaving putts short, so often today I got the line right but kept leaving them short.

And no smart answers like hit it harder, I know that but I just can't convince myself to do it
		
Click to expand...

Were you playing a home? I played there last Sunday and I must have left at least 6 putts exactly in the middle but 3 feet short   
All I do is increase the length of my backswing? then remember to follow through.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 25, 2011)

I put a backstop about 3 feet past on a 15 foot uphill putt.

1 point for everything between the hole and the backstop, 3 points for in the hole, 0 for anything short and -1 for anything that hits the backstop.

I use 5 balls and see how well I score, then I try and beat it.

I use similar drills for 20, 30 feet but give a little more room behind if required.


----------



## andycap (Jun 25, 2011)

Something thats worked for me in the past , look at the hole instead of the ball , it's something that i do for a couple of rounds or sessions on the practice green if i find i'm constantly leaving them short.


----------



## janmolby (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone got any advice or drills to help me stop leaving putts short, so often today I got the line right but kept leaving them short.

And no smart answers like hit it harder, I know that but I just can't convince myself to do it
		
Click to expand...

Were you playing a home? I played there last Sunday and I must have left at least 6 putts exactly in the middle but 3 feet short   
All I do is increase the length of my backswing? then remember to follow through.
		
Click to expand...

No I was in Ballybofey but I always leave putts short, can't commit to hitting them hard enough


----------



## granters (Jun 25, 2011)

Blimey this is the one that drives me mad! Played today, putting from 10feet in was fine, but anything over was a disaster. Kept leaving it 4/5/6feet short. Lengthened the swing, made sure i was accellarating and following through but nothing! Some days you just can't get it right.

Would be very interested in drills etc


----------



## granters (Jun 25, 2011)

Forgot to add- i  suspect that my issue is that my putter is too short (32"), and this is having an effect on longer putts, ie although my stroke is fine, the head is just not building up the momentum to fire the ball off sufficiently.

I'm waiting on a 35" Ping Pal arriving, and will post later in the week if it's helped any.

It's something to consider


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2011)

Try widening your stance and making sure your putter swings  passed your right foot on the backswing. Then a gentle acceleration through the ball and dont be tempted to 'hit it'


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jun 26, 2011)

For short putts I would suggest laying a shaft in front of the hole and you have to hit the putts hard enough to hit the shaft and then the ball will pop over the shaft into the hole. For distance control I would suggest putting a tee peg 3 feet behind the hole then walk out and put tee pegs at 30,35 and 40ft start at 35ft with 3 balls, go through your routine and the aim is to get the putt between the front edge and the tee peg if your short or long you start again. So you hit 3 at 35ft then 3 at 30ft then 3 at 40ft before finally hit 1 from 35ft to finish this will really improve your lag putting.


----------



## janmolby (Jun 26, 2011)

For short putts I would suggest laying a shaft in front of the hole and you have to hit the putts hard enough to hit the shaft and then the ball will pop over the shaft into the hole. For distance control I would suggest putting a tee peg 3 feet behind the hole then walk out and put tee pegs at 30,35 and 40ft start at 35ft with 3 balls, go through your routine and the aim is to get the putt between the front edge and the tee peg if your short or long you start again. So you hit 3 at 35ft then 3 at 30ft then 3 at 40ft before finally hit 1 from 35ft to finish this will really improve your lag putting.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but its not really lag putting I'm having an issue with, its putts within say 20 feet.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Just adapt the drill and do it at 15,20 and 25 feet and see how you do. Try it and let me know how you get on.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 27, 2011)

on practice rounds add a penalty stroke for leaving it short and also for hitting it more than 3 feet past. this will get you in the mindset to commit to the putt.


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2011)

.... Then a gentle acceleration through the ball...
		
Click to expand...

...is the right answer.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Feel the flow... send it home.

HTH


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 28, 2011)

Feel the flow... send it home.

HTH 

Click to expand...



Just do what I did yesterday. Rocket it 15 feet past the hole and just make sure you sink the par putt coming back down the hill. Simples!


----------

